# VA Coding Guidelines



## luvchrist_26@hotmail.com (Oct 17, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get the VA Medical Coding Guidelines? Thanks.


----------



## dnichols67 (Oct 17, 2012)

I believe they are only available to VA employee/contractors on the VA Intranet. If you have a specific question I may be able to answer it, I'm a VA coder.


----------



## luvchrist_26@hotmail.com (Oct 17, 2012)

I just accepted a position with the VA but I don't start for several weeks. I was hoping I could print them off before I start, but I guess I'll have to wait. Thank you for the response.


----------



## dnichols67 (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats!! What VA will you be working for? I work for the Atlanta VA Medical Center.


----------



## cantrich (Nov 24, 2012)

*VA Coding Jobs*

How do you get coding jobs with the VA ?


----------

